# Algae wafers



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

if i read correctly, theres such thing as algae wafers. I was wondering if they are real and if so how much do they cost and can i use them feed my black mystery snail named spooshy


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

As to whether algae wafers are real and how much they cost, I suggest you do a Google search on "algae wafer" and follow some of the links that come up.

As to whether you can use them to feed your mystery snail, the answer is definitely yes. But, like all animals, apple snails (a mystery snail is a kind of apple snail, by the way, it's Pomacea bridgesii to be exact) need a varied diet. Have you got him in with your betta? If so, then make sure that some of your betta's food drops to the bottom of the tank so Spooshy can have some of it. That will give him some variety in his diet. Also, pretty much all aquatic animals seem to love bloodworms. You get them frozen in the fish shop, and thaw them out in tank water before feeding. Depending on the size of the cube, your fish & snail may not be able to eat it all up in a reasonable time, so you may have to break the cube up before thawing and feeding.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Apple snails eat almost anything you add to a fish tank intended for the fish if they get to it first. But good food for applesnails are small pieces of grapes (1 snail no more then 1/8 of a grape), peas, zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, shrimp pellets, algae wafers (made of algae) or Formula II which is frozen algae, sinking pellets for tropical fish, crab cuisine sinking pellets (high in calcium, good for their shells). Variety is the key. Mine also eat frozen carnivore food, i.e., bloodworms, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp. 
I have more fish food in my freezer, fridge and in the cabinets under the tanks, then human food in my kitchen. A constant complaint of my husband's.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never been able to get my brigs to eat any veggies, except that a couple of them eat the duckweed. But they seem to do well with a good variety of aquatic foods, including flakes (one enterprising snail climbs on top of the filter and reaches up the the surface of the water for floating foods!), algae wafers, bottom feeder tablets, shrimp pellets, crab cuisine, brine shrimp, bloodworms, etc etc etc... As garfieldnfish says, they'll eat just about anything meant for any aquatic creature.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay thanks, so if i get a veggie clip and sinking pellets i am good to go? Oh and yes i have Spooshy with my female battas


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

To be extra nice to Spooshy, it would be good if, in addition to getting him some sinking tablets (either algae wafers or bottomfeeder tables), that you try to look up a high-calcium food to help him keep his shell in good shape. Hikari makes some stuff called Crab Cuisine which is great, and various brands make shrimp pellets (which are made from shrimp, shell and all).

And again, make sure that some of the betta food drops to the floor of the tank so he can chow down on that too. The idea is to give him a good variety of food.

I don't guarantee success with the veggie clips, as I said mine don't eat veggies other than duckweed, but it certainly won't hurt to try!


----------

